# Kayak - advice for bad back ??



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Good info on the forum, was weeding through posts, but couldnt find advice I'd hoped to find. I have back issues and heard through other fisherman 'you dont want a kayak' Well, I'd like to get out and fish (not from the bank) and would like to get some input. I know back issues vary from person to person, but any general knowledge from experience would be great. I'd like to get back out on the lake / river and fish again. 

Any advice would be appreciated! whether it be dont do it, give it a shot, particular model, seats, modifications etc....any input would be great.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

Something that has high seat position to allow movement. Although probably should talk to your doctor depending on how bad your back issues are.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Another problem is loading /unloading from your vehicle. Moving the kayak from parking lot to the water and back. Finding a comfortable seat with backrest as most yaks come w/o the back rest. Other than those problems a yak is great for a person with a bad back..........


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

My back isn't the greatest but the air pro seat......wow


----------



## Labtech8 (Mar 25, 2013)

I would suggest watching for the upcoming demo days this summer and trying out many brands. A lot will depend on severity of pain, what style of fishing (anchored cat fishing, stream/river, trolling) 
Kayaks can be personalized for any situation now, so I'm sure that you can find what you are looking for.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! my main use is bass fishing, either on a lake or floating down the river. Would a sit in or sit on top be best? Im thinking sit on top, the seats look more comfortable and wouldnt be as confined but not sure.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sot is right.....


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well with your back you want as light as possible. All sit on tops are heavier than the sit in types. 

Highly recommend Jackson Kilroy for you. Very light and agile. Fantastic seat. Sort of a hybrid between a sit in and sit on top. Perfect choice for ya IMO.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

I thought that weight would be a concern, but Im not going to be carrying far, although correct about loading/unloading from a vehicle. Obviously the shorter the lighter (I would think) but I want something thats going to be stable on the water. Again, thanks for all the info/advice!

Anyone have any thoughts on the pedal propelled models?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

robistro said:


> I thought that weight would be a concern, but Im not going to be carrying far, although correct about loading/unloading from a vehicle. Obviously the shorter the lighter (I would think) but I want something thats going to be stable on the water. Again, thanks for all the info/advice!
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on the pedal propelled models?


Lol. Yes in a lake fine.....in the river..tear it up


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol. Yes in a lake fine.....in the river..tear it up


I thought those propeller things were removable....able to take out for the river and re-insert for lakes? I'll need to read more info. Im getting off topic. Anyway, if anyone has any suggestions for a certain model or setup they have used (Thanks ML1187) Im all ears


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hobie makes a good prop boat......another fourm here talks of them..ml 1187 is spoiled on jackson yaks....I have a wilderness ride 115 .So far very comfortable with the air pro seat....I may look at a jackson when I'm old and feeble.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hobie makes a good prop boat......another fourm here talks of them..ml 1187 is spoiled on jackson yaks....I have a wilderness ride 115 .So far very comfortable with the air pro seat....I may look at a jackson when I'm old and feeble.


Just got off the Jackson site, they really put a lot of thought into building the fishing yaks. All kinds of components and accessories. The seat with lumbar support looks great too! Now I need to decide if I want to paddle or peddal...lol hands free fishing would be great. Of course, I imagine one could slap a trolling motor on one of these yaks with the square backs?. hmmmm all kinds of options to think about.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

robistro said:


> Just got off the Jackson site, they really put a lot of thought into building the fishing yaks. All kinds of components and accessories. The seat with lumbar support looks great too! Now I need to decide if I want to paddle or peddal...lol hands free fishing would be great. Of course, I imagine one could slap a trolling motor on one of these yaks with the square backs?. hmmmm all kinds of options to think about.


All of us...5.....truly enjoy paddeling...great exorcize and the feel of control....Thursday at eastwood you can paddle from 5 to 7


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

robistro said:


> Just got off the Jackson site, they really put a lot of thought into building the fishing yaks. All kinds of components and accessories. The seat with lumbar support looks great too! Now I need to decide if I want to paddle or peddal...lol hands free fishing would be great. Of course, I imagine one could slap a trolling motor on one of these yaks with the square backs?. hmmmm all kinds of options to think about.


Trolling motor means you have to carry a battery...ugh


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

yup.... I know, a battery = more weight and aggravation...I was just commenting. 
I dont think I could paddle all day while fishing, so I think I'm leaning towards the ole Hobie Pro Angler. 
Although it probably isn't the best choice for cruising the river. 
I really like the setups of the Jackson Coosa, but after reading and thinking about it, maneuvering and getting around by paddling all day would make for a short day fishing for me. 
The Hobie comes with some wheels that will help me transport to the water. I saw a video on how a guy loaded it on his car by himself. Didnt seem like a big problem.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

robistro said:


> yup.... I know, a battery = more weight and aggravation...I was just commenting.
> I dont think I could paddle all day while fishing, so I think I'm leaning towards the ole Hobie Pro Angler.
> Although it probably isn't the best choice for cruising the river.
> I really like the setups of the Jackson Coosa, but after reading and thinking about it, maneuvering and getting around by paddling all day would make for a short day fishing for me.
> The Hobie comes with some wheels that will help me transport to the water. I saw a video on how a guy loaded it on his car by himself. Didnt seem like a big problem.


Get what's best for you....enjoy


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

I really didnt know they manufactured so many kayaks with all of these options until I started looking around! but thats ok, Im educating myself and the comments also helped. Now....I still would love to float the river....lol 
I guess everyone needs to own at least 2 kayaks 1 for lakes, 1 for rivers/streams. Now I might have to wait until the fall to find a good deal on one...I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> Well with your back you want as light as possible. All sit on tops are heavier than the sit in types.
> 
> Highly recommend Jackson Kilroy for you. Very light and agile. Fantastic seat. Sort of a hybrid between a sit in and sit on top. Perfect choice for ya IMO.


X2!! 
Love mine!


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I've only used SIt in sides from wilderness systems and the seats are great compared to cheap yaks. My brother has two jackson yaks and they are both really heavy. My yaks weigh between 50-60 lbs. So I can portage my yaks on my shoulders if needed and I load mine with ease onto my car or truck. So for me I'm all about going light. But with that you loose some of the features of a heavy yak.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Rocknut said:


> I've only used SIt in sides from wilderness systems and the seats are great compared to cheap yaks. My brother has two jackson yaks and they are both really heavy. My yaks weigh between 50-60 lbs. So I can portage my yaks on my shoulders if needed and I load mine with ease onto my car or truck. So for me I'm all about going light. But with that you loose some of the features of a heavy yak.


Yeah, a lot of options considerations come into play. Guess most depends on usage of the craft . quality is also good


----------



## jiggerz (Jan 19, 2010)

R the asend yaks at bass pro good I live in Sandusky area they are the only ones I have looked at I don't know where to look next


----------



## JRyakinbassin (Oct 28, 2015)

Get a Hobie and a trailer since you have a bad back you need something with a really good seat and you won't have to paddle


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Todays PFD's leave your lower back exposed, to blimp out backward, even with a comfortable seat. Make your own lumbar support with a pool noodle or rolled up towel and fix it to your seat. --Tim


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

jiggerz said:


> R the asend yaks at bass pro good I live in Sandusky area they are the only ones I have looked at I don't know where to look next


Look at the ascend.....look a wilderness ride 115.....compare.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Look at the ascend.....look a wilderness ride 115.....compare.....


Jackson may be better but they are a tad more


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow said:


> Todays PFD's leave your lower back exposed, to blimp out backward, even with a comfortable seat. Make your own lumbar support with a pool noodle or rolled up towel and fix it to your seat. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 206924


Good tip! 
Also, Since I was decided on the Hobie (which seems exceptional) for my needs, I dont want to fork out the 3g's. So I keep reading/reviewing/reading....and came across something interesting....There are NO bad reviews about any kayak. (overall ratings) everyone seems to love what they buy. So, either they love the sport or love their kayak or both! anyway, now Im leaning towards a lightweight 10 or 11' model that is light. The FeelFree really looks sharp and I can even stand in it which would be a BIG plus. but who knows, Im all confused at this point...lol I'll probably just wait until a good deal comes along and pick one up.


----------



## jiggerz (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks saugeye tom


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

While you're looking......Check out the Pompano120, the Perception Striker and the Pelican Catch 120. All lighter, cheaper and feature rich. Well worth a look. --Tim


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

One thing I want to say that really helped prevent back pain is your PFD. There is not 1 standard non inflatable PFD available that does not make your comfortable....none!! Get yourself a inflatable and never look back!!


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks to all the peeps that replied. Im still trying out a few and looking. Might see some of you out on the water! (if you paddle the LMR) Thanks again


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It's a bit of a tricky situation. SOT's are going to be heavy. Just the nature of the beast. They're also your best option if you're looking for a yak you can stand up in. The only SIK that I think is good for standing is the Kilroy by Jackson and it's not cheap. 
I'm looking at the Perception Pescador Pro 10. It weighs 57 so that isn't bad and mrsp $729. They have a 12, but the weight jumps up to 77lbs and $839. Just some other considerations.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I know this might seem like very, very basic information, but make sure you have someone explain the purpose of foot pegs to you and make sure they are set correctly. Your legs take the brunt of the paddle stroke when these are set correctly. I have a very, very old, Old Town Otter w/o footpegs and it will make the youngest buck yelp about their back.

Good luck in your search. Paddling is a wonderful, low impact, workout that may even help your back by strengthening your core.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

wilderness ride 115 has a nice raised seat option. they are so stable you'll fall off before you tip one over. I have tried... we have a ride 135 also.. its a tank. only negative is they are a bit heavy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

33highland said:


> wilderness ride 115 has a nice raised seat option. they are so stable you'll fall off before you tip one over. I have tried... we have a ride 135 also.. its a tank. only negative is they are a bit heavy.


My 115 is 69 lbs ...no problems handling it


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

ok, after all the research and advice you all have given me, (which again is appreciated) 
I broke down and got a FeelFree Lure. The seat is awesome, height is adjustable and its very comfortable for me, has a wheel built into the keel which helps moving it real easy and the kayak is said to be very stable. (will find out)
Only negatives for me is that its 69lbs and I read that it moves slow. But, Im in no hurry. I just want to get back out and fish!
Will find out how she works out and report back when I get a chance to hit the water.
Thanks for your foot peg tips Cheezem. I could use some exercise. Which is part of the reason Im getting into this.


----------



## miroslav (Dec 27, 2015)

If your looking at a pedal boat, don't forget to look at the Native Watercraft Slayer Propel. I have a regular Slayer, not the propel model, but I love it. Very well built and easy to rig for fishing. The Native Propel drive has the advantage of being able to pedal forward or reverse just by reversing your pedal stroke. In the Hobie, if you want to reverse, you have to pull the drive up out of the water and turn it around. Then turn it around again when you want to go forward again.

Nevermind...

I just saw you already bought a boat. Congrats on the boat!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome to the FEELFREE family !


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

miroslav said:


> If your looking at a pedal boat, don't forget to look at the Native Watercraft Slayer Propel. I have a regular Slayer, not the propel model, but I love it. Very well built and easy to rig for fishing. The Native Propel drive has the advantage of being able to pedal forward or reverse just by reversing your pedal stroke. In the Hobie, if you want to reverse, you have to pull the drive up out of the water and turn it around. Then turn it around again when you want to go forward again.
> 
> Nevermind...
> 
> I just saw you already bought a boat. Congrats on the boat!


lol! thanks for the reply, I've done a lot of researching prior to the purchase. I got a hundred bucks knocked off the price and a paddle discount so I jumped on it. I needed something under 11' due to storage and this fit the bill. 
If it turns out this is something I want to stick with, then I'll most likely upgrade to a larger and most likely pedal power so I can 'hands free' fish.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok, so I took my first 'yak' outing over the weekend and everything went great! Couple of things I learned.....why they have rudders, why people might prefer to pedal or use a trolling motor and why people use anchors. lol 
But, as I said earlier, due to the size limitation this FeelFree fit the bill. Stable, went through the water better than expected, the seat is awesome and comfortable. It wasn't hard at all to load alone (the wheel in the keel is a great benefit) now I just need to accessorize with a rod holder and fish finder. 
I just need a little practice getting around with wind blowing, I found boat position is difficult in the wind. But didnt hurt my back at all and think I'm gonna like this as much as you guys! Thanks again for all the suggestions and recommendations! might see some of you out one day (although I wont know who you are) lol

Happy kayaking!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

robistro said:


> Ok, so I took my first 'yak' outing over the weekend and everything went great! Couple of things I learned.....why they have rudders, why people might prefer to pedal or use a trolling motor and why people use anchors. lol
> But, as I said earlier, due to the size limitation this FeelFree fit the bill. Stable, went through the water better than expected, the seat is awesome and comfortable. It wasn't hard at all to load alone (the wheel in the keel is a great benefit) now I just need to accessorize with a rod holder and fish finder.
> I just need a little practice getting around with wind blowing, I found boat position is difficult in the wind. But didnt hurt my back at all and think I'm gonna like this as much as you guys! Thanks again for all the suggestions and recommendations! might see some of you out one day (although I wont know who you are) lol
> 
> Happy kayaking!


But we'll know exactly who you are lol


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Haha! Tru Dat Tom


----------

